# Center Cap for Steelies?



## Savyy (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you tried to fit the impala one on the cruze?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You want to cover the nasty hole in the center?

Just kidding, while not just plastidip the hubcaps? Or try fitting like Savyy said the impala ones in the Cruze... I don't think there is anything out there in the market right now for that since it doesn't seem there would be a high demand on it.


----------



## Albrother6113 (Mar 30, 2013)

iKermit said:


> You want to cover the nasty hole in the center?
> 
> Just kidding, while not just plastidip the hubcaps? Or try fitting like Savyy said the impala ones in the Cruze... I don't think there is anything out there in the market right now for that since it doesn't seem there would be a high demand on it.





I want to try but just looking at the size of the bolt patterns, the impala's is 5x120mm where the Cruze is 5x105mm... I would love to have them but wouldnt want to purchase for no reason if they were not going to fit. 

Have you heard of them fitting?

Does any one no a place that could fabricate some possibly? I have even just looked for general center caps with a 5x105 and could find nothing.. 

I thought about the plasti dip but would rather not have the hubbies on


----------



## Albrother6113 (Mar 30, 2013)

Do they fit, or have you heard of them fitting?


----------



## Albrother6113 (Mar 30, 2013)

Savyy said:


> Have you tried to fit the impala one on the cruze?


Do they fit or have you heard of them fitting?


----------



## Savyy (Mar 28, 2013)

Albrother6113 said:


> Do they fit or have you heard of them fitting?


No :s , but we do alot of police car at work (garage) so next time we get one in (crown vic. Or impala) I'll try it and keep you informed 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I thought this thread died years ago............we Don't need no stinking smurfed police packs on our cruzens !!!


----------

